# The Worlds Future Train Stations



## Brummyboy92 (Aug 2, 2007)

Well I think there should be a thread on the future train stations around the world in the low-rise section of the forum. Now get posting but remmember they cant be too high otherwise dont bother posting.

Now when people say the UK, people instantly have images of London in there head, and other british cities are always left out.

So heres Birminghams new renders for the new train station, its the main station in Birmingham and serves the country.

At the moment the station is hurrendous, and concrete block.

However people need to take a look at this, like what a top class design!

Its stunning and will be an icon for the generations!




































So what does everyone think of Birminghams new proposal for the station.


----------



## Gherkin (May 30, 2005)

lol @ this thread. Have you found any others or will New Street be the lone focus of this thread? Good job it's awesome.


----------



## Brummyboy92 (Aug 2, 2007)

Just tryin 2 spread the word!


----------



## ChapinUrbano (Oct 5, 2005)

Looks like a cruise boat to me. 

I like the curves.


----------



## CityPolice (Sep 27, 2008)

Here is some for NYC 

Second Avenue Subway











































Fulton Transit Center 




















































































Path Terminal































































7 line extension 

http://mta.info/capconstr/7ext/070508_railyards.pdf


----------

